# FaeryBee's Flock Fun at the Fair!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wheeee! Hope you are all having as much fun this summer as we are!

We went to the State Fair this weekend and it was loads of fun.

Lots of fun rides and good stuff to eat.

Here are some of the things we did there.

First, Pedro and Peachy went for a boat ride 


Poppy couldn't wait to ride the lead horse on the carousel


In the meantime, the Sunshine Boys were spinning around on the Tilt O'Whirl


The Scrambler was next on our agenda


Then we decided to take it easy for a little bit and rode the carousel


Pedro and Peachy treated Poppy and Lovey to some snacks from the concession stand


We decided to try out the flying swings next


Then came the Roller Coaster


And you can't go to the fair without riding the Ferris Wheel at least once!


By evening, we were done with the rides and took in the Midway attractions
​
It was a great day! We were all tired and happy when we went home.

Hope you enjoyed seeing our pictures.*


----------



## DarylnVA (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice. You doin' those in Photoshop? *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*wow, looks like they had a wonderful time!! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see the flock had a fantastic time at the fair! The roller coaster, boat and scrambler pictures are my favourites of the bunch!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Very cute photos! Looks like they all had a super fun day at the fair! 

Who is Lovey?  I have never seen her before. Did you get a new bird (I've been busy and haven't been posting over the last week)?*


----------



## LMTKat (Aug 8, 2013)

These pics a brilliant! Very talented photoshop work.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow Deb. You amaze me with your creativity. I was going to say I liked ... photo the best but every time I looked at another I thought the same. Linda is going to be in for a treat when she gets home. She absolutely loves your pictures.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Bravo...feel like I went to the fair myself....:clap:
the boat picture was my fav....but they are all really good....


----------



## AnimalxArtz (Aug 5, 2013)

Haha, That's so cute!


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Looks like everyone had a wonderful day.
Poppy looked so lovely on that carousel
horse that just matched her colors. But 
poor Peachie had to ride a pig? It was a 
fine pig, though, and a lovely carousel
all around. The Sunshine boys really seemed
to enjoy all those wild rides. They really 
looked ready for that rollercoaster to take 
off. Poor Poppy looked a bit unsure about
being at the top of the ferris wheel though.
Nice that she could snuggle up to Pedro for
reassurance. That's the best part of the
ferris wheel, I think 

A lovely day, with lovely pics of everyone's fun.
Thanks for sharing all of this!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


DarylnVA said:



Nice. You doin' those in Photoshop? 

Click to expand...

Yep - gotta love PhotoShop!



JuliosMom said:



wow, looks like they had a wonderful time!! 

Click to expand...

Absolutely great - thanks, Jill!



aluz said:



I see the flock had a fantastic time at the fair! The roller coaster, boat and scrambler pictures are my favourites of the bunch! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, aluz.  I think my favorite is the Ferris Wheel. 



Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



Very cute photos! Looks like they all had a super fun day at the fair! 

Who is Lovey?  I have never seen her before. Did you get a new bird (I've been busy and haven't been posting over the last week)?

Click to expand...

No new birds for me, Miranda!
Lovey is the bird I was birdie-sitting recently and is the true reason I have Peachy. Lovey was too aggressive with him so he came to live with me! 



LMTKat said:



These pics a brilliant! Very talented photoshop work.

Click to expand...

 Thank you!



Budgiekeet said:



Wow Deb. You amaze me with your creativity. I was going to say I liked ... photo the best but every time I looked at another I thought the same. Linda is going to be in for a treat when she gets home. She absolutely loves your pictures. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks so much, Rick! I hope Linda enjoys the pictures. 



jonah said:



Bravo...feel like I went to the fair myself....:clap:
the boat picture was my fav....but they are all really good....

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Randy!



AnimalxArtz said:



Haha, That's so cute! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks!



thepennywhistle said:



A lovely day, with lovely pics of everyone's fun.
Thanks for sharing all of this!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Skye!
Peachy actually wanted to ride the pig since he'd heard of "greased pig" contests so he thought it would be fun to ride on one. :laughing:
I think Poppy was doing a little acting on the Ferris Wheel just so she could cuddle up with Pedro -- she's such a little flirt. *


----------



## amberwydell (Jul 27, 2013)

Hehe, this made me giggle


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Deb, your picture stories always amaze me, you should really start writing books for kids! Great photos, the birdies all look healthy and happy*


----------



## JohnW (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Deb, Amazing pictures! Looks like everybody had a great time!...John :budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Deb... Just wonderful... Your Birds are sure getting around now they are at the Fair.. Love it...


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

*Hehe these are great! *


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Your flock always look like they're having a great time, Deb! How wonderful! As long as they played the "Laughing Clowns" in Sideshow Alley and Poppy got to take home a "Little Miss Lovebird" showbag..


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Deb - This is brilliant! And So Fun! 
As usual, you have captured the Classic essence of the Perfect Fair - (Birdy style, that is!)
I think my favorites are The Boat Ride; then Poppy on her Magnificent steed; The Tilt-O-Whirl; The Scrambler; The Concession Stand; The Flying Swings; The Ferris Wheel; The Roller Coaster: Oh, and I Loved little Peachy stepping out at the Midway! 
Thanks so much - I really enjoyed Everything about my outing with your crew!*


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

These photos are too cute! You're so talented, Deb. :2thumbs:


----------



## Tasha (Oct 21, 2011)

looks like a fun day at the fair! I love it- flying birds that go on the flying swings  You're so creative!


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Dee,
Your pics are so special!! I am amazed by you people who can do so much with photo's.
I will keep to do my DIY projects and accounting, but do not ask me to do what you can do!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


amberwydell said:



Hehe, this made me giggle 

Click to expand...

:thumbsup: 



eduardo said:



Deb, your picture stories always amaze me, you should really start writing books for kids! Great photos, the birdies all look healthy and happy

Click to expand...

Thanks for your vote of confidence, Dee -- maybe someday I'll think about it. 



JohnW said:



Hey Deb, Amazing pictures! Looks like everybody had a great time!...John :budgie:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, they all had lots of fun. 



lynbuster said:



Wow Deb... Just wonderful... Your Birds are sure getting around now they are at the Fair.. Love it...

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn



LittleFeatheredFriends said:



Hehe these are great! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Alexis



Wiki said:



Your flock always look like they're having a great time, Deb! How wonderful! As long as they played the "Laughing Clowns" in Sideshow Alley and Poppy got to take home a "Little Miss Lovebird" showbag..

Click to expand...

 Thanks, AnnMarie! I'm pretty sure Pedro won a couple of prizes for Poppy. 



SPBudgie said:



Deb - This is brilliant! And So Fun! 
Thanks so much - I really enjoyed Everything about my outing with your crew!

Click to expand...

 Thank you for the glowing comments, Ollie. 



SillieLillie97 said:



These photos are too cute! You're so talented, Deb. :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

 You're very sweet, Pate. :hug:



Tasha said:



looks like a fun day at the fair! I love it- flying birds that go on the flying swings  You're so creative!

Click to expand...

Thank you so much. 



Owlet said:



Deb,
Your pics are so special!! I am amazed by you people who can do so much with photo's.
I will keep to do my DIY projects and accounting, but do not ask me to do what you can do!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks - I really enjoy creating them. :wave:*


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha them pictures are amazing.
The swings and scrambler 1 made me giggle so much!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, my giddy aunt! Those are just too adorable for words! Very very clever and very very funny. :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I truly think my birdies have more fun and adventures than many! :laughing:*


----------

